# Erwin Hymer World, Wertheim, Germany



## John H (Sep 1, 2018)

No, its not an adventure park a la Alton Towers but a showroom for Hymer, Dethleffs etc and an accessory shop - but you can stay overnight for free and pay 1 euro for 3 hours electricity if you wish. Currently, there are over 30 vans here (not all of them Hymers!) and it brings home just how short-sighted we are in most of the UK. By offering a facility that costs Hymer nothing, they are not only attracting people to buy (we spent 30 euros in the shop) but they are getting free security at night. Mention this to a British company and they immediately shout "gypsies!", ignoring the fact that any undesirable is not sitting back and waiting for them to give permission. In fact, the presence of 30 motorhomers might very well encourage undesirable elements to look elsewhere. I don't suppose this rant will make any difference but I feel better for saying it


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 1, 2018)

There`s a strong rumour that a local motorhome and caravan dealer is thinking of doing the same sort of thing around here on one of their sites       :dance:

It also been said they are thinking of charging £25 a night for the privilege but that will include EHU and the use of a toilet       :rolleyes2:


----------



## mickymost (Sep 1, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> Lowdhams already do It free of charge including ehu and have done since I bought my first motorhome from them in 2004



Encourages sales if you know you can stopover free and take your time to look at the motorhomes at ones leisure without pressure great idea shame not many other dealers do this

Michael


----------



## John H (Sep 2, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> Lowdhams already do It free of charge including ehu and have done since I bought my first motorhome from them in 2004



In that case, well done Lowdhams - but they don't advertise it well because I live relatively near them in Derbyshire and have had work done on the van there but have never heard of it until today.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 2, 2018)

Just wait till after Brexit, there will be millions of us parking our caravans wherever we can!:lol-053::lol-053:

How you keeping John, back to normal yet or is it a 'new normal' now?


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 2, 2018)

Chelston Motorhome’s let you stay as well, someone at the Wellington meet was doing this but they hadn’t decided if they were staying in the field or going behind the showroom. I think they had been told under normal circumstances ring ahead to check they had space.

Don’t remember if it was a tenner or what per night, electric was available but again can’t remember if there were other costs.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 2, 2018)

John H said:


> In that case, well done Lowdhams - but they don't advertise it well because I live relatively near them in Derbyshire and have had work done on the van there but have never heard of it until today.



Its the one near Newark is that near you?


----------



## mickymost (Sep 2, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Just wait till after Brexit, there will be millions of us parking our caravans wherever we can!:lol-053::lol-053:
> 
> How you keeping John, back to normal yet or is it a 'new normal' now?




Providing motorhomes are included too!


----------



## John H (Sep 2, 2018)

mickymost said:


> Its the one near Newark is that near you?



Lowdham, Nottinghamshire - about 30 miles from us.


----------



## John H (Sep 2, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Just wait till after Brexit, there will be millions of us parking our caravans wherever we can!:lol-053::lol-053:
> 
> How you keeping John, back to normal yet or is it a 'new normal' now?



Hi

Its a slightly slower normal - but just as annoying


----------

